# Oaks PA 7/26/2014



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Who is going to be vending here this weekend?

Looks like I'll be dropping by for a bit. I'm going to be looking for some Universal Rock and pressed cork panels if anyone has them.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

what event are you referring to???


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

The Oaks PA reptile show

East Coast Reptile Super Expos


----------



## Frog pool13 (Oct 30, 2013)

I will be attending, looking for various plants and some universal rock.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well... Genesis Exotics will be there (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...is-exotics-availability-oaks-pa-saturday.html) and Black Jungle just posted about being there on facebook. It'll be nice seeing two bigger dart frog vendors there. Usually its just someone sharing a table or something with a few frogs.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I have yet to hit the show at The Oaks, but considering the show the following weekend in Hamburg isn't air-conditioned, I might give it a try.

Can anyone who has been there tell me if there are any bug vendors (crickets, horn worms, roaches, etc) who usually show up? I don't recognize any in the show vendor listing.

I did see Tim Heath (_Heath's Frog Farm_) on the list.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll be there selling feeders and salamanders.


----------

